# So I picked up a couple of Bugarium enclosures...now what?



## BladeGypsy (Jun 14, 2018)

Hi Arachnoboards, 


  I picked up a couple of brand new Zoomed 3 Gallon "Bugarium" Insect Habitat Kits at Petsmart the other day on special combined with a coupon. For just over $12 per kit, I felt it was a no-brainer as just a couple hides alone can cost that. They are glass enclorues and that are compact and, in my opinion, look nice.

Here is what they are: 
https://zoomed.com/3-gallon-bugarium-insect-habitat-kit/


Anyone have experience with/or currently using a Bugarium?
If so, please share your experiences.

Currently, I only have two terrestrial Ts. But, other creatures interest me. 
I have been considering using one as a betta fish enclosure...
Any other creature suggestions that this would be suitable for?

I was also wondering - if I modified or switched out the mesh top for an acrylic lid with air holes would this enclosure be suitable for a T? If so, what species of T's would you recommend?
(I know for a Terrestrial I would have to build the substrate up a lot...maybe some type of  obligate burrower would be neat?...and for arboreal species, I didn't know if it would work at all as the lid is at the top and as I understand it they like to web the tops of their enclosures...)

As always, thank you very much for taking the time and reading. 
-Gypsy


----------



## StampFan (Jun 14, 2018)

BladeGypsy said:


> Hi Arachnoboards,
> 
> 
> I picked up a couple of brand new Zoomed 3 Gallon "Bugarium" Insect Habitat Kits at Petsmart the other day on special combined with a coupon. For just over $12 per kit, I felt it was a no-brainer as just a couple hides alone can cost that. They are glass enclorues and that are compact and, in my opinion, look nice.
> ...


I've got an empty one right now, I think they measure 8X8X11 inches, so that likely means a small arboreal.  

Just replying as I wouldn't put a Betta in there; unless it is specified for aquarium use the sealant may not hold water as you suspect.  Learned this lesson the hard way once cleaning out a huge reptile terrarium....water in, shatter, glass everywhere.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## BladeGypsy (Jun 14, 2018)

Thank you for the reply StampFan. 
For what it's worth - my local Petsmart currently has a betta set up in one of these exact aquariums. It's where I got the initial idea to put a betta in one.


----------



## sdsnybny (Jun 14, 2018)

For arboreal,  either a Psalmopoeus sp or a Pokie they both burrow a bit and make dirt curtains starting at ground level. A slab of cork bark 3-4" of substrate and some fake plant cover will work fine. just need to modify the screen lid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BladeGypsy (Jun 14, 2018)

Thank you for the reply sdsnybny. 
Anyone know if a scorpion could successfully/comfortably live in this enclosure? If so, beginner species recommendations please.


----------



## sschind (Jun 14, 2018)

BladeGypsy said:


> Hi Arachnoboards,
> 
> 
> I picked up a couple of brand new Zoomed 3 Gallon "Bugarium" Insect Habitat Kits at Petsmart the other day on special combined with a coupon. For just over $12 per kit, I felt it was a no-brainer as just a couple hides alone can cost that. They are glass enclorues and that are compact and, in my opinion, look nice.
> ...


I would not be afraid to put a betta in one if that is what I wanted to do.  The glass on terrariums may be a bit thinner than comparable sized aquariums but 3 gallons is a small volume and I doubt there would be an issue.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BladeGypsy (Jun 14, 2018)

Also, I would love more T recommendations for this enclosure (if it’s possible). But, I should have specified before - please keep it to New World varieties for now.


----------



## StampFan (Jun 15, 2018)

BladeGypsy said:


> Also, I would love more T recommendations for this enclosure (if it’s possible). But, I should have specified before - please keep it to New World varieties for now.


I contemplated putting my juvie GBB in my Bugarium as I had it in an AMAC box previously and it loved to climb, web on the vertical cork bark.  But I moved it instead into a large Exo Terra Breeding Box with lots of anchor points and seems to be adjusting and doing just as well as a pure terrestrial.  Might try a small Tapi in my Bugarium.  Might.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AnimalNewbie (Jun 15, 2018)

BladeGypsy said:


> Also, I would love more T recommendations for this enclosure (if it’s possible). But, I should have specified before - please keep it to New World varieties for now.


An avic or psalmopoeus if ur up for a challenge

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mirandarachnid (Jun 15, 2018)

I got one for my birthday, they do look quite nice. I also have a juvi GBB to rehouse, so I think it'll go in there with lots of anchor points once I modify the lid.

I don't know if arboreals are the greatest idea since you'll only be able to open it from the top, but then again, I only _just_ dipped my toe in that pool.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marvinxox (Jun 15, 2018)

If you use it for a betta, then you might have to fit a small filter and heater inside there.
Other aquatic pets you could Keep in there would be shrimp, dwarf crayfish, rasboras fish or maybe even leeches.

It would surely be suitable for other invertebrates like millipedes, centipedes or isopods.
Maybe even for a small Group of mourning geckos or at least as a place to raise juvenile mourning geckos.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boina (Jun 15, 2018)

Possible tarantulas:

The Bugarium is too small for adult Poecilotheria, except possibly metallica and subfusca lowland, but you wanted NW anyway. I'd be reluctant to put an Avic in there, too. The size would work for a smaller Avic, but you don't have cross ventilation, so that might not work too well. Avicularia is also the only genus that tends to go up when spooked and web the lid shut and stuff. Psalmopoeus may work, especially since they tend to make their hides at ground level and flee down, not up, but P. cambridgei gets too big and won't fit as an adult. P. pulcher and especially P. reduncus stay a little smaller and could do ok in there. Size-wise Tapinauchenius are best. They are basically faster, smaller Psalmos. If you give them enough bark and clutter to hide in you shouldn't have a problem with them running out.

Fossorials may also work, but I tend to stay away from them and can't tell you what species would be good. Generally, again, I'd look for something not too big and not to sensitive with ventilation. Maybe E. cyanognathus.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Whitelightning777 (Jun 19, 2018)

They open at the top which makes them ideal for a juvenile pokie. These should be treated like juvenile type of enclosures. If the lid is loose, you might have to get clips to secure it properly. 

If you're into Mantis or small whip scorpions, it might be just wonderful, in my opinion.


----------



## BladeGypsy (Jun 19, 2018)

I'm interested in scorpions and mantids if either would be a good fit! Feel free to comment with info. 
Have a couple of local expos coming up this year (one in July and one in October) I will be attending.

Whip scorpions seem cool too...


I would like something that ideally has a lifespan of 1.5+ years and not super poisonous...




Also, are the hides that come in this enclosure used by anyone else? They appear to be similar to the "Habba Huts" - I currently am using one for my B. abopilosum...I believe they are made of pine...it has yet to go in, but seems like a suitable hide (its enclosure is a flat Faunarium).


----------



## AngelDeVille (Jun 19, 2018)

I have the same enclosure, and the wood chips went in the trash, the fake plant is getting taken apart to decorate my other T enclosures and the wood hide is a step stool for my bearded dragons cork perch.

I have the enclosure about half full of coco substrate, and I am very seriously considering making it a home for a soon to be purchased _Orphnaecus philippinus._

Reactions: Like 1


----------

